# Can't access website using IP Address



## NolanJB

I am a network operator for a church and I am trying to solve a problem as to why they cannot access their website at the church but can access it anywhere else.

I tried to access the website using the ip address to it, but it does not work. The 'Page cannot be found' page comes up and in the title bar it says 'HTTP 400 - Bad Request'. This problem happens whether you're at the church or not.

Does anyone have any ideas as to why you can't access the website using the ip address?

The website is http://www.fbc-fortsmith.org
The ip address for the site is http://66.216.186.2/


----------



## Wozer

because the IP address 'hosts' the website...by using the IP addy you are trying to access the computer, not the web page...at least that's the way my rather uneducated brain spells it out...


----------



## NolanJB

The IP address is the actual address of the URL. The name 'fbc-fortsmith.org' is actually '66.216.186.2'. It's just an easier way to remember the website instead of having to remember all those numbers.

Like Google.com

This will take you to the Google home page http://www.google.com
This will also take you to the Google home page http://216.239.57.99/

So 66.216.186.2 should take you to www.fbc-fortsmith.org

But it doesn't...

One thing I didn't mention... The webmaster for that website just changed web companies for that site. This may have something to do with it, but I don't know what... Any Ideas?


----------



## BMR777

> One thing I didn't mention... The webmaster for that website just changed web companies for that site.


Well, this makes me think that the new company may be hosting the site, and they may have forwarded the domain name to the new host. Maybe make sure that the domain name is pointed at the IP address.

Also, I clicked the "Powered by Intellisite" at the bottom of the page, and I clicked "Solutions for Churches". Here is what I got:

http://www.christianchurchwebsites.com/

You will notice:


> Hosting – We host your website at our state-of-the-art facilities.


Also, what are you using to serve the webpage? IIS or third party app? Also, do you have a server or just a PC acting as a server?

Hope it helps
BMR777


----------



## LoneWolf071

so if i am to understand it, the website that hosts the site can't connect to itself?


----------

